# control master 20



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Could someone please help me out? I lost my instructions for my control master 20, I am wondering how to add a extra plug in for my hand held throttle control


Joe


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe - here is a link to what you may be looking for. 

http://www.modelrectifier.com/resources/trainsound/AA444.pdf 

dave


----------



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

You can use typical phone accessories, the CM20 uses the six pin type of phone connector, install a splitter on the power pack and run extension jacks anywhere you want.


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------

